# EK Santos base mod



## Phobic (Aug 17, 2016)

@jeebsy or anyone else who has done this, any advice/tips moving the base internals over to the Santos base?

Photos would be even better.....

Looks like the EK switches and reset button might be directly transferable over into the same holes that are in the Santos base, I'd then need to fit the capacitors and other wiring inside.

Looks fairly straight forward, not sure how to mount the capacitors, do I need to drill a hole inside to screw the capacitor plate onto?


----------



## Thecatlinux (Mar 10, 2014)

You should be okay not to challenging unless you want to change the switch which is actually a circuit breaker and takes care of overload protection for the motor


----------



## dan1502 (Sep 8, 2012)

Are you going to take pictures as you go along to act as a how to for those who might want to do this in future? I prefer mine being tall where it is currently but that could change in future. I'm familiar with the EK internals and base but haven't seen inside the Santos base.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

@jeebsy did some photos of his chop I believe

http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?24645-EK43-limited-edition/page18


----------



## Phobic (Aug 17, 2016)

Thecatlinux said:


> You should be okay not to challenging unless you want to change the switch which is actually a circuit breaker and takes care of overload protection for the motor


May as well change if they fit, I think the EK switches look better.

@dan1502 yes I'll take photos and make a how to guide as I go.

@coffeechap thanks, read the posts from Jeebsy already but couldn't find any photos of the inside of the Santos base with the EK parts fitted, unless there are some somewhere else - nothing else on BH either.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Pretty sure @jeebsy took some stripped down photos


----------



## Phobic (Aug 17, 2016)

almost a month since he was last on, hopefully he'll come back and share


----------



## yvesdemers (Oct 30, 2016)

Do you have your base yet? Santos apparently now using the 451 base on their 01 and sold out of their older 401 style last week


----------



## yvesdemers (Oct 30, 2016)

Updated diagram Santos sent me.


----------



## Phobic (Aug 17, 2016)

I'm yet to hear back from Santos but in touch with a uk distributor.

not had any luck sourcing yet.


----------



## yvesdemers (Oct 30, 2016)

If you ever find one let me know! My distributor wasn't aware of that, good thing I contacted Santos in parallels and they got back in time or else I might had waited weeks just to find I was getting the new one.


----------



## Phobic (Aug 17, 2016)

quote back from nisbets who are the UK parts distributor.



> http://www.nisbets.co.uk/
> 
> Santos Part no: 01401 PAINTED BASE 1
> 
> ...


I had to get an account made before getting a quote, I've asked them to order the parts, not sure how long they will take to come.

Thought I'd just get the base and the plate that covers the hole at the bottom, will then get any screws etc I need locally once I figure out how I'm going to mount the capacitors.


----------



## yvesdemers (Oct 30, 2016)

Interesting, I'll be inquiring right away. Did they confirmed they could truly still get the 01401 thought and for sure not end up getting the 01451? Did they verify with Santos?


----------



## Phobic (Aug 17, 2016)

we'll see when I order it but they went off and got the quote which suggests that they can.


----------



## Phobic (Aug 17, 2016)

finally got round to ordering, will take 5-10 days to arrive


----------



## yvesdemers (Oct 30, 2016)

I wish you luck. I setup an account 2 weeks ago and asked them to confirm they truly get the old base but nothing yet. I followed up many times, they just got back yesterday saying they are looking into it.


----------



## yvesdemers (Oct 30, 2016)

Just got a quote from what looks to be a third party supplier, now I'm confused as no one confirmed yet. I heard of someone that placed an order and got the newer one.


----------



## Phobic (Aug 17, 2016)

did the newer one fit?


----------



## yvesdemers (Oct 30, 2016)

Probably but haven't look at it in person, might need some clearancing for the weld under the motor, hard to tell from that picture but it's the only one I have.










And confirmation I got this morning



> Good afternoon Yves,
> 
> Thank you for your email. I have been in contact with Santos to cheek and can confirm that that 01401 is now 01451. To place any orders for delivery to Canada please contact Nisbets Export on +44 1173 300 330 or email [email protected]
> 
> ...


After asking if there was any way I could get a 401 still



> Good afternoon Yves,
> 
> Thank you for your email. Unfortunately Santos have advised they no longer make or supply 01401.
> 
> ...


Santos confirmed some weeks ago already but I was hoping someone had or could source some somehow. Wonder if Santos truly manufactured that base or if they had a supplier...


----------



## Phobic (Aug 17, 2016)

strange I have a 1401 on order with Nisbets, although it's not turned up yet, I'll chase to see what's happening with it.

might need to get a dremel to the base to tweak it, won't know until I get my hands on one


----------



## yvesdemers (Oct 30, 2016)

You might be lucky and get an old one who know. I inquired through Nisbets but got the quote from Uropa. Nisbets never got back confirming even I explained the whole thing and shared my concerns. Uropa sent the quote for the 01401 with next steps but no one had apparently verified with their source first.


----------



## Phobic (Aug 17, 2016)

base and plate arrived, I think I'm going to look to mount the capacitors to the plate.

I also think I've figured out why you can't get the part numbers you were after.


----------



## yvesdemers (Oct 30, 2016)

What you mean?! So what base you got, the new one?


----------



## Phobic (Aug 17, 2016)

ordered the old one of both, and i think i've got the new of both.

however they might just be the old version with new numbers, that's what I'm suspecting.

the base is the right diameter for the EK motor at least


----------



## yvesdemers (Oct 30, 2016)

That looks like the new base plate, old plate was smaller and mounted horizontally because of the 2 legs. Seems like they have old packaging left and they just hand write new numbers on it.


----------



## Phobic (Aug 17, 2016)

that would make sense, not sure how important it is to have the old version though?

this version seems like it's going to work.


----------



## yvesdemers (Oct 30, 2016)

Probably just so it look more like the LE but if it works and you like it why not.

Now i'm wondering if anyone did this with a 120v grinder. I heard LE only came in 220-240v and I believe all 120v use a contactor which might makes it even tighter...


----------



## Phobic (Aug 17, 2016)

from what I've read it's a tight fit yes, but possible to squeeze in while keeping it all reversible. suspect it will be easier if you're willing to drop it being reversible though


----------



## yvesdemers (Oct 30, 2016)

Have you seen someone doing it with a 120v thought? They have more to squeeze in I believe.


----------



## yvesdemers (Oct 30, 2016)

220-240v










120v with contactor and taller running capacitor


----------



## Phobic (Aug 17, 2016)

not seen a 120v no, that does look like it will be much tighter


----------



## Lav (Aug 1, 2015)

So did any of you guys finish the "tall to small" EK43 mod?

If yes, did you document what you did - photos etc.?


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

@jeebsy did


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Lav said:


> So did any of you guys finish the "tall to small" EK43 mod?
> 
> If yes, did you document what you did - photos etc.?


Here!

http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?24645-EK43-limited-edition/page18


----------



## Phobic (Aug 17, 2016)

@Lav did you read my guide on it?

https://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?35772-EK43-Santos-Base-Guide


----------



## Lav (Aug 1, 2015)

Phobic said:


> @Lav did you read my guide on it?


No I didn't - thanks a lot Phobic! You did what you promised to do earlier in this thread


----------



## Lav (Aug 1, 2015)

I was thinking of the base from this (newer?) grinder from their Barista line.... Then there is no need for painting


----------



## Lav (Aug 1, 2015)

Parts ordered today. € 120 including shipment from France


----------



## Lav (Aug 1, 2015)

Forgot to post the result - same size as the PEAK now


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Nice result


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

Looks good even though it now seems to have an identity crises.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Lav said:


> Forgot to post the result - same size as the PEAK now
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Did you spray the hopper yourself?


----------



## Lav (Aug 1, 2015)

jeebsy said:


> Did you spray the hopper yourself?


The hopper is my own design. 3D printed in black ABS and then acetone vaporized to get a smooth and strong surface. Also made a matching lid not on the photo.


----------



## Lav (Aug 1, 2015)

ashcroc said:


> Looks good even though it now seems to have an identity crises.


Yes, I have had that comment before  and to make it even worse I added the Titus porta filter holder just recently


----------

